

Git Does Not Mean "Inconsistency" - KirinDave
http://kirindave.tumblr.com/post/334462271/git-ne-inconsistent

======
zb
If you've never used a DVCS, the concept seems crazy. Everybody has their own
repository? Everybody pulls patches from everybody else? Seriously?!?

The reality is that everybody - even Linus - has a centralised repository
containing the canonical version. What DVCS gives you is version control over
all the stuff that happens before you commit to the centralised repository,
which is most of the work. Pretty much everybody would be better off using
DVCS, but the only way to find this out is to try it.

Thanks for making the effort to try to explain this to people.

------
abscondment
This sort of thinking reminds me of Tim Bray's recent "Doing it Wrong"
article: [http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/01/02/Doing-
It-W...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/01/02/Doing-It-Wrong)

What corporate America wants is often opposed to what is actually useful.

